# I am in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O my gosh, this is pretty much my dream horse (only thing is i wish he had more mane!! but o well) His name is Taz he is a Quarter horse gelding, 16+hands (she said he is definantly over 16 hands) 1,300+pounds (hes huge) and he is 6 years old. I have wanted a roan forever, but it seemed like every roan i found was either to short or waaayyyy to much money and then i found him. This guy is priced at $3500 but i could probably get him for $2,000 or so (the owner said she would like a little more than that but i think if i brought 2grand cash im sure she would chage her mind) He is not a finished horse, but he is better than green broke. He basically just needs "finish" work like neck reining (which i can teach) leg aids (i can teach) just fine tuning things. He has been used as a ranch horse. I really freaking like this horse, i mean i WANT HIM!!!!!!:twisted: On to the pics!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gonna have to post every pic individually, ugh


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I like him he is gorgeous ! 

I say go take him for a spin and see how he does for you !


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

He's beautiful


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and now we go to undersaddle pics Look at the size of that chest!:shock:


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

oooh he is prettty! His hooves are pretty small though, that's the only thing I don't like about how he's built. But definitely worth the money IMO 

Edit: ok the hooves aren't as small as the first picture makes them look like


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ His hooves look HUGE !


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

look at the size of that booty!!!!:shock:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and some more


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^ His hooves look HUGE !


the first picture and the way my stupid computer is, it makes them look small...the other pictures proved me wrong :wink:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

last one!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i think he wears a size 1 or 2 shoe i cant remember what she said. I love him, but im not sure when i can see him since he is over 3 hours away.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is one BUILT horse! :shock:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i know, i LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

He's waaaay cute!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like him other than his feet!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

lol. his hooves look like saucers, but not in a bad way. he needs less toe. to me a horse not knowing leg aides make him more than just needing fine tuning. a horse is almost unrideable w/o knowing leg aids, so im assuming you mean specific cues. i think he looks GREAT besides the hooves.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

you should hurry up and look at him! i lost the opportunity to look at some really nice horses, because I waited too long.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya i agree, his feet are what really stick out to me, they definantly need to be done (correctly) I know!!!!!!! i really want to go see him, but i just dont know when i will be able to! ugh.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahhhh RJ I LOVE him!!!!!! Go try him out asap!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I know!!!!!! i want to really bad. He is just so far away though, it sucks BIG time. He is probably going to sell before i even have a chance :,( Maybe they will just bring him over for me to try....... ya right lol. ugh


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey you could ask? haha He is STUNNING. I LOVE his build! He looks just like my friends horse. Same color and everything! Beautiful!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I quite like him, RJ. If you can, go and see him, it's worth a shot. Just be cautious - he needs to be finished, just like Duchess - make sure you aren't getting into the same scenerio!!
All in all... he's very nice.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's really compact. I hope you're not looking for something that is long strided and smooth. The angle of his shoulder screams short and choppy. If you can take his price down to what you pm'd me, I think he would definitely be worth looking at. Go out and see him, I would probably bring a trainer with you tho, just to make sure you get yourself what matches your riding experience.

Good luck, make sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like his looks and his feet will look so much better after they are done correctly to balance them out and get rid of that flare. He has good solid conformation and a nice kind eye. His color isn't bad either  LOL. I hope you get to go see him cause he looks like a really nice horse. However, what I wonder about is that he is a "ranch" horse but doesn't neck rein? Teaching that and leg cues is a long way from a finished horse. Does he pick up leads consistently? If he has never been taught that, then you will have to teach that along with everything else and possibly could end up in the same boat you were in with Duchess. I like him, I just want to make sure you don't buy him in a frenzy and then be disappointed later.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I just can't see anything wrong with him. He looks perfect! Go and see him as soon as possible. Before someone else buys him, mainly ME! LOL


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> I just can't see anything wrong with him. He looks perfect! Go and see him as soon as possible. Before someone else buys him, mainly ME! LOL


I agree wholeheartedly!! He is stunning!!! But I think me nd u flamingauburn may fight for him!!  But yea, go try him out, coz you want a horse who is as ridable as he is pretty, but I doubt he will be bad, just look at him!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya, i know it scares me knowing he is not finished and i might end up with another duchess, ugh, but im goning to keep him at the ranch i work at and they have a trainer there, so i could probably get lessons and if i hit a block she would be there to help me!! So it wont be like duchess, were i have no one to help me threw. Lol lovestory and flamingauburn, i would cry if one of you guys bought him before i could lol. My2Geldings, no im just looking for a big built horse that i can just enjoy (and get compliments on everywere i go lol). And smrobs, he almost neck reins he getting it down. He takes his leads well, and actually he might know leg aids i was just making a guess, since she said he almost has neck reining down i figured he probably wouldnt have leg aids down, but maybe he does, ill have to ask. O MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the owner just e-mailed me and said that she could haul him down here for me to see him!!!!!!!!!! she is a break away roper and every year they have a little "competition" in madras (which is only an 1 hr away) and she would bring him there!!!! This just totaly made my day!!!!


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

He's nice, check him out RJ!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great that she is willing to meet you half way!! If he picks up leads well, then it won't be as hard to finish him off, he just needs miles and tuning on the neckreining. That sounds a whole lot better. GO SEE HIM!!! And let us know how it goes. He sure is one hell of a gorgeous horse.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugh well i doubt its going to work F$ck my life. The owner is her father, who is an old time cowboy who think that if the horse is big and gorgeous there worht alot of money (obviously not in this market) so i doubt im going to be getting him now. THe daughter (who is the one wiht the internet hece why she is selling him for her dad) told him about my offer and he said absolutly no, so i told her the highest i could go is $2500 but i doubt he will take that, im sure the lowest he would take is probably $3000 if that. She hasnt gotten back to me yet, but why does nothing ever work out for me!!!!!! She has another gelding that i might be interested in, but i havent seen pics yet so im not sure, he sounds good, when i get pics i will put them on this thread. But i like taz, he is pretty much my dream horse!!! I hate not having money! O and taz does know leg aids, just not fully finished on neck reining yet, not that it matters i wont be getting him anyways :'(


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh man I'm sorry. Don't fret just yet, you don't know what he'll say...and perhaps this other gelding you speak of will be the one? We're in a similar situation with a horse we really like but the owners refuse to take any less than 4,000 usd for him at present, despite the fact that we have proven ourselves to be good people, they don't do anything with this guy and they are in desparate need of downsizing. I don't blame them, money's money, but it kinda sucks for us not-so-rich peeps. :lol: Who knows. Be sure to keep updating...


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

he's very cute, give him a try! i'd say worth the money for looks


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya it sucks doesnt it cheshire. I will keep you guys posted. This other gelding is 11yrs 16.1 hands tall, quarter horse, she says he is a bay but almost black. He is very very well broke. Been headed and heeled on, used in barrel racing, been a ranch horse and what not. Rode english and western. Im anxious to see pics of him, wihs she would hurry up lol. But ugh, i just like taz!!! Why for once in my life cant something go right!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ugggh...sorry it might not work out for Taz...he's a good looking horse (just needs some work on those panned out feet...yuck! haha!) 

Perhaps the bay will work out though...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope something works out for once.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't get discouraged. I know it seems like it is all bad but just remember to take a breath and think positively. Everything will work out fine and eventually you will get the horse you want (even if it isn't right now). But don't give up on Taz just yet. Maybe mention to the owner that he should check out the prices going in the market right now?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sorry about Taz....but don't lose all hope about him just yet. You don't get many horses that you feel are perfect for you, and who knows when next you will meet such a horse. Try to negotiate with the owner....and see if you can get a better price.

Even if that really doesn't work out, try the bay and see. He doesn't sound too bad at all. The minute you get pictures, post them here. = )


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Everything changes in winter. I offered a price at a little over half on a horse and was adamantly refused. Once winter started to roll around and feed prices started to go up I offered again less than my original offer and I got the horse. So don't give up they might just change their mind.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ill try to not get discouraged, but umm ya not making promises lol. i will post pics as soon as she e-mails me back, which she hasnt done!!!! I e-mailed her monday and she said she was going to get me pictures either that night or tuesday and guess what, still no pics!!!! What the f! Ugh this is frustrating, she hasnt e-mailed me at all since monday, i also asked her what her dad said about my offer, still no e-maile!!! I swear im doomed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If he is sound, big and what you want then an extra $500 does not seem like a huge difference to loose a horse over. It sounds like he is worth what they are asking for him and they are willing to truck him so you can try him, that is worth something right there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If they want $3,500 for him and you only offered $2,000, that's pretty much an insult to the seller.

You _always_ offer at least 85% of the selling price, which in his case would be $2,975. As it is, you're only offering them 57% of his asking price, which is ludicrous.

Plus, they were willing to trailer him down to you which costs time, money, and wear and tear on their vehicles. How can you say they're being 'unfair', when they're willing to do that and not ask you for hauling fees?

If something is TOO difficult to obtain and there are roadblocks at every turn, you weren't meant to have it regardless of how much you _think_ you want it.

If the horse is as good as the seller says, someone will snatch him up, and probably for his asking price. $3,500 for a decently trained beast is a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think making an offer is an insult to the seller. IMHO that horse is not worth 3,000. 2000 is a good price for him. Hes just your old ranch horse. There are plenty of those running around for 1000 here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I don't think making an offer is an insult to the seller. IMHO that horse is not worth 3,000. 2000 is a good price for him. Hes just your old ranch horse. There are plenty of those running around for 1000 here.


What you consider a too low offer is not really what matters here though. It is obvious that the seller does think this offer is too low. That is what matters. And now amount of a bunch of people on line saying the horse owner is a meanie because this girl lufffs the horse and wants to buy it is going to really change that.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I don't think making an offer is an insult to the seller. IMHO that horse is not worth 3,000. 2000 is a good price for him. Hes just your old ranch horse. There are plenty of those running around for 1000 here.


Until the OP has seen and ridden the horse - the $2,000 is unfounded. This is using a horse.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

lol, true. Pretty much she would be paying $1500 for color.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> lol, true. Pretty much she would be paying $1500 for color.


You misunderstood me - I am agreeing with the posters that say she is insulting the seller.

A well trained, safe using horse retains it's value. In a different market, the horse would probably be worth $5,000.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

People pay tons more than that for color all the time.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I don't think making an offer is an insult to the seller. IMHO that horse is not worth 3,000. 2000 is a good price for him. Hes just your old ranch horse. There are plenty of those running around for 1000 here.


I'm not disagreeing with the fact that horses like him are likely going for $1,000 where you live. Heck, where I live, horses better conformationally and more well trained than him are being _given_ away.

All I'm saying is if the seller is set on at least $2,500-$2,975, then offering him only $2,000 _is_ an insult in his mind. It's not a matter of being fair or unfair; it's all about what the seller is willing to take for the horse.

I know people that are asking $10,000 for horses I wouldn't give $500 for, but that's their price. Will they ever sell the horse for that price? Probably not, but that doesn't mean I think they're mean for not giving me the horse for $500. I might think they're foolish for pricing the beast so high, but not 'mean'.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I just cant understand paying for color. I saw a 2-3 year old beautiful palomino filly babcock Smart chic Olena daughter already started in reining go for 1500 last Nov. So, yeah that horse is not worth the money to me.

I never called anyone mean. If they dont want to sell the horse at the price offered than thats fine. Have fun feeding him. lol


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an idea if they want 3000 for him but you can only go up to 2500 see if they will work out a payment plan for you on the additional 500. Its worth a shot IMHO. I also agree that them hauling him closer for you is a step of graciousness in their part. ALSO if I were you Id ask for the phone number and speak directly to the seller (the dad) and stop talking to the daughter, shes not the one who can come down on price or anything. I know a lot of ppl will accept payments expecially since you would be putting the bulk down. You probably wont be able to get Taz for a little while until you pay him off but at least you would get a horse you want and not be settling for the bay that you really arent wanting. Its worth a shot keep us posted


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Crimson, I know _you_ didn't call anyone mean, I was referring to the OP, who seems to take it as a personal affront that these people haven't jumped on her lowball offer.

Meh, people can ask anything they _want_ for a horse, but that doesn't mean they'll get it.

Sure, if the horse is still on their feed bill by December, they may very well take $2,000 for him. Heck, they might even take $1,500! :wink:

I don't buy for color. Conformation and temperament are the first two important considerations, followed by general health, and any vices. Color runs dead last in my list of 'must haves'. As they say, a good horse is never a bad color!

Of course, I wouldn't turn down a black and white half Arabian pinto if one fell in my lap!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I certainly do not buy for color either. I was just saying that MANY people do. That is why there are so many back yard crap color breeders that manage to sell their poorly put together horses that came out pretty colors.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Always.

Some people breed _only_ for color, which is why you see so many illformed, fugly horses going to auction.

I now have my favorite color, but it was a fluke. I picked him on his conformation and temperament. Had he been a plain bay, I'd still have brought him home. But he's a chestnut with chrome, so that's just a bonus!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> If they want $3,500 for him and you only offered $2,000, that's pretty much an insult to the seller.
> 
> You _always_ offer at least 85% of the selling price, which in his case would be $2,975. As it is, you're only offering them 57% of his asking price, which is ludicrous.


To be fair, and there is a good chance I'm off my rocker, I took an offer of $3500 on a mare I had for sale for $5000, because it was the perfect home for her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> To be fair, I took an offer of $3500 on a mare I had for sale for $5000, because it was the perfect home for her.


Which is fine. 

I think the point SR is trying to make is not that you can not low ball an offer. It is that when your low ball offer is not taken with open arms you have no right to act like the seller is not being fair.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Which is fine.
> 
> I think the point SR is trying to make is not that you can not low ball an offer. *It is that when your low ball offer is not taken with open arms you have no right to act like the seller is not being fair*.


Aaaaahhhhhhhh! *ding, the light goes on* gotcha.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think the point SR is trying to make is not that you can not low ball an offer. It is that when your low ball offer is not taken with open arms you have no right to act like the seller is not being fair.


Exactly.

You can offer what you want, but don't be insulted if the seller says "Pass!", especially if they've already told you the lowest they're willing to go.

I've always gone by the 85% rule; if you really, really, really want the horse, offer the seller 85% of the purchase price. It works that way for vehicles, too!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O my god, im not insulted that the seller said no, hell i expected them to say no. Im just disapointed even though i expected it! $2500 is more than a fair offer for this horse, he is not fully broke and around here they will be lucky to sell him for that. I dont care about percentages, im gonna offer what i want to offer, if they dont like it fine dont take it, ill move on. Like when this person finally emails me back about my other offer and if he says no, ill move on. NOw if the horse was at $5000 no i wouldnt offer 2grand im not stupid. I dont think this horse is worth $3500 on looks. And with them trailering him over here, there coming over here anyways, so its really not that much of a problem. There coming over here for a roping competition. And they have many friends over here were the horse can stay at for free.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're allowed to be disappointed, but to be honest you did come off kind of whiny.

The best way to look at this is to tell yourself that this obviously wasn't the horse for you, and the right one will come along eventually.

I went to look at a half Arabian pinto about 2 months ago. I _really_ wanted him, but his owner decided to give him to someone else after some consideration.

I thanked her for her time and for allowing me to ride him, and congratulated her on finding him the perfect owner. I was disappointed, but figured I just wasn't meant to have that particular horse. 

I kept the disappointment to myself because you should always be gracious, even in defeat.

A week ago I went to look at another horse; a TB who was just off the track for 2 months. I brought him home last Wednesday. 

So you see, if I had_ gotten_ the pinto I would have never found the TB, who in actuality is a better match for me.

If it's meant to be, it'll happen. If it's not, there's no sense worrying yourself sick over it. Things will all work out for the best. Really.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I went and looked at a big gorgeous palomino last year, loved him and wanted him, i was going to trade my mare for him, then suddenly the owner decided he didnt want to do a straight across trade, and i just could not afford at the time to give him more money, i was devistated yes, but i kept it in. I am just sick and tired of finding something i really like, then it just blows up in my face, for once i would like soemthing to work out for me. And ya your right, maybe this horse is just not meant to be for me.... i really wish he was though =(


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

reining girl said:


> And with them trailering him over here, there coming over here anyways, so its really not that much of a problem. There coming over here for a roping competition. And they have many friends over here were the horse can stay at for free.


Not much of a problem? Cleaning up and bringing along extra feed for an additional horse they are not using? Making the time to show a prospective buyer the horse instead of concentrating on their competition and hanging out with show buddies? Do you know the horse is staying for free?

Sorry - I think the seller is very gracious to offer all they have.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

yes the seller is very gracious, and i will pay for there gas. The point is i still dont think this horse is worth the price there asking, i guess i probably shouldnt of even put that in my post...... wanst thinking, o well


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Trust me, the right horse _is_ out there. 

Yep, it can be disheartening and sometimes you feel like things are all going to heck, but in the long run you'll realize that every horse you looked at and didn't get, just wasn't the right one for you.

Crimsonhorse made a good point; he's a ranch horse, and they're alll over the place right now, being practically given away. There are plenty of them with the same build, and close to the same coloring.

I know you want _this_ one, but when a thing is too hard to get and there are too many roadblocks, God is telling you this isn't the horse for you.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

true very very true.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, so a little update here. She finally e-mailed me back, she had the flu and was absolutly miserable. Her dad said he would consider $2500 on taz, but here is the new problem, she wont be able to deliver him, as they will not be heading in my direction for a while now, ugh do you guys see now what i mean by nothing ever works out right for me lol. I mean one thing works the other thing doesnt, ugh. But i wonder if i went out to see him, if i (this is a future talk here lol) liked him and wanted him and just paid for him then, if maybe down the road they could haul him up to me, or maybe we could just meet half way. hmmmmm...........


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

2500 is about the right price here, but it maybe to high were you live. its pretty common for the seller to make the buyer up pick the horse up from their location, or pay them shipping. maybe they know someone who can haul for you?? This is why i dont look at a horse thats over an hour or more away.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That really sucks.....can you maybe ask them to hold on to Taz for a little while, and then see around if you can organize transport. Don't let this horse slip from your fingers again! Try your best to get Taz.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Im really gonna try my hardest to get him, i just dont know how yet. I thought about asking if she would maybe meet me half way. Ya sillybunny i totally agree with you, i normally dont look at horses that are so far away, but i just happened to see him and just wanted him. Im gonna keep trying to figure something out, i just dont know what.......


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Let us know when you come up with a plan. I will hold my thumbs tight for you. I hope everything will go good.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you so much! And i will be sure to let you know how it goes.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's nice, I don't care for his feet at all, and I agree more mane would be nice, and a prettier head. It really doesn't matter what I think (or anyone else here, what matters is what you want). If he's really what you are looking for, I hope you can work something out! There is nothing wrong w/ making an offer, they'll either take it or they won't! To me it seems abit steep for this market, but people can ask what the want, and it really comes down to if he's worth it to you!

I don't really think 3 hours is all the far, I figure anything within 4 hours is good! It'd be nice if the perfect one was just next door, but it rarely is and I'm to picky to let alittle distance bother me. I felt super lucky to find my current horse (my dream horse) just about an hour away!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya i agree. But for me the distance is a problem because there is a very dangerous pass in the way. I dont know if you guys know what a pass is but there are two of them in oregon. And there basically a road carved threw a huge mountain and they get tons and tons of snow on them and they are just very dangerous i hate the passes. So thats the problem for me, if those stupid things werent there i could do it just fine.


----------

